

The 3 Books That Teach New Startup Founders What They Need to Know NOW - spanishcurls
http://blog.spanishcurls.com/what-to-read-when-starting-out

======
mindcrime
I'm a fan of _The Innovator 's Dilemma_ but I don't really see it as an
essential book for startup founders. Maybe for intrapreneurs...

If I were putting together a list of essential books for startup founders, I'd
go with:

1\. The Four Steps To The Epiphany

2\. The Startup Owner's Manual

3\. Business Model Generation

4\. The Art Of The Start

5\. Blue Ocean Strategy

6\. Crossing The Chasm

And yes, I do realize that (1) and (2) are largely the same book. But there is
enough difference that I'd actually recommend people read both, especially if
they're doing enterprise software startups. For consumer facing webapps or
something of that nature, I might drop TFSTTE in favor of just TSOM.

~~~
spanishcurls
Thanks for the recommendations. Haven't read the Blue Ocean Strategy, will
check it out!

